# Best pet stores in London, UK?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm going to London on business and will stay a few days for shopping and sightseeing, but mainly to buy goodies for my cats. I hear the UK has really good stuff for pets. Anyone here from the UK that can recommend stores?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

You're coming to England! How exciting. I don't live in London, but seem to spend a large amount of time in pet shops!

The biggest chain pet shop is Pets at Home, they are all over the country. They have some nice toys (take a look at the 'Willows' range), but you'll see the quality of food on offer!

Jollies is another multi-store chain. There's Pet City in Croydon (a London suburb) and pet markets/shops in Portobello Market.

Have a lovely time in England! If you need any more advice, cat related or otherwise, feel free to ask.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yay, thank you Abbie !!!!!!!! 

I was looking at zooplus, they're also huge, I thought I'd order from here and give the address of the hotel because they only have an online store. 

My London colleague had said the biggest was PetPlanet, what do you think of them, as I see you don't mention them? I can't believe all the possibilities !!!!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

PetPlanet is good- I ordered my fish tank from them. As far as I'm aware, they are online only.

Zooplus is amazing! That's where I get ALL my cat food from. Oh they have some lovely food and amazing toys. They seem to be taking a little longer than usual to deliver, so bear this is mind for the date you order.

Seapets is quite a good site too and Pet Supermarket.

You must try some Applaws food... my girls love it. They used to go crazy for the chicken one, until we discovered Evie has a chicken allergy. But it's lovely chunks of chicken in little tins!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, a country with more and bigger stores than the US, I didn't think that was possible! And the good thing is some of the stuff is different in Europe and the US. In Europe you have more variety of high-quality canned, I think. And the US has the DaBird collection of wands and wet wipes. I just opened a pouch of wet for my cast (as a special treat) from Dehner, the German store, and it even made MY mouth water!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

The UK is terrible for cat food, but Germany is amazing. All my girls food is imported from there! I've never tried Dehner, but will look for it. Grau is lovely too- smells like proper food!

We don't have many 'big' stores where you can actually walk into, but there are LOTS of online places!  You'll have fun looking, I know I do!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Abbie, when I was in Germany and Austria and San Francisco and Manhattan a couple months ago, I came to the conclusion that it's best to order online, because if you go to the stores they have less merchandise in place than they have on offer in their websites. In Munich there are no big pet stores at all. Dehner is a garden stuff store, but it has a lot of cat food. I just bought the cheapest pouches, and when I opened one today I noticed that it smells like yummy people food.

I'm researching ALL your tips here. Are there any pet stores in London you would say are worth visiting, which have as much or more stuff than zooplus has online?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh really? That's so interesting, I wonder why they don't have any in the actual shops?! 

I can only think of Pets at Home, I'm so used to it there that I lose the sense that it has actually got a lot of lovely products. Definitely worth a trip. There are lots of small pet shops, that don't have websites, that will be worth a visit- you'll see them in the streets. If you're feeling rich, Harrods has a wonderful pet department! Maybe worth a browse, but not to purchase anything! 

Jollies is a nice store too. It's a tube ride away from central London.


----------

